# Ivory Coast Sand is safe for catfish and diggers?



## NiceFish (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,

I use the Caribsea Ivory Coast Sand (1-2.5mm) in my tank. It's safe for the catfish like corydoras or other diggers?
Its not too sharp?


















Other question - this sand is OK for the plants? It won't block the water mouvement under the sand and create the gas?

Also, can I use it with the sud american community? With the higher bio load, it won't rise the hardness too much?
*My Tank*
KH - 7.
GH - 179.

*Tap water after 72h*
KH - 6.
GH - 161.1.

*Tap water (immediately)*
KH - 6.
GH - 179.

It good to have buffer capacity even for South American tank?

Thanks


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

It is nice sand for digging cichlids. The grain size may be to much for corys and some of the other fish that dont use thier mouths to dig. I havent used it so not sure about how sharp it is.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

whilst being unfamiliar with your fish, i think your substrate is way to thick. unless you run your hand through that once a week inmo you may run the risk of toxic gases building up. just my 2c worth.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

ozman said:


> whilst being unfamiliar with your fish, i think your substrate is way to thick. unless you run your hand through that once a week inmo you may run the risk of toxic gases building up. just my 2c worth.


Although it's difficult to tell from your photo how deep your sand is,I tend to agree with ozman about not having the sand bed too deep.


----------

